# Word zu Pdf mit Lesezeichen



## casr (4. April 2005)

Hallo

Wie kann ich Word-Dokumente in Pdf konvertieren, dass dabei das Inhaltsverzeichnis aus Word direkt als Bookmarks (Lesezeichen am linken Rand) übernommen werden. Ebenfalls sollte aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis des Pdf's mittels Link direkt zum betreffenden Textabschnitt gesprungen werden können.

Nachtrag: Ich brauche das ganze automatisiert (Distiller), für einzelne Dokumente funktioniert das ja mit Adobe Acrobat Pro einwandfrei.

Gruss Casr


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (5. April 2005)

Da solltest du nicht den Distiller verwenden (soweit ich mich erinnere), sondern da sollte is in deiner Symbolleiste ein Button sein, wo du das direkt umwandeln kannst.

In den Optionen kannst du dann sehr viel einstellen (sollten im einem Menü im Word sein)
mfg


----------



## casr (5. April 2005)

Danke, aber ich brauch das eben automatisiert, und automatisiert Buttons drücken ist schlecht...


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (5. April 2005)

Oh, Sorry

Des mit Datei + Rechtsklick wird dir dann wahrscheinlich auch nichtt helfen

mfg


----------



## CharlysTante (6. April 2005)

HI,

wie soll die Automation denn Deiner Meinung nach aussehen?

/CT


----------

